# My Computer Monitor goes OFF while System stays ON.



## michael (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have recently started experiencing very unique problem.
After using computer for few hours suddenly the Monitor goes off, while system stays ON, then I check my Motherboard Asus LED code it shows "AO" which it normally shows when all is OK.

So I restart my PC and then the Monitor starts after system reboots.

I really don't know what is the problem here?

System Name:To be ALL IN ONE MACHINE. but not yet
Processor:i7 3770k
Motherboard:Asus P8Z&&-V Deluxe
Cooling:Thermalright Silver Arrow
Memory:Gskill Ripjaws 1600Mhz 8GB *4 = 32GB
Hard Disk(s):Samsung pro 840 256GB, Segate 3TB and 1TB
Optical Drive:Transcend portable
LCD/CRT Model:LG 23" Full HD LED
Case:Antec LanBoy Air
Power Supply:Cooler Master M2 Silent Pro 850 Watts
Software:Windows 7 ulimate 64bit

I am also using APC Back-UPS Pro 1500. so there is no chance of Power fluctuation. 

Please advise.


----------



## Hugis (Feb 23, 2014)

I see you have an LG monitor, i had a similar issue some time ago, i had to RMA the monitor.
They changed a power board inside the monitor.......
It can only be monitor or graphics really, first try the monitor on a different system then check the card if the monitor doesn't go off on a different system..


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 23, 2014)

what about resetting your monitor setting first
and check button light on your monitor, is that normal (like red when on and yellow when standby)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a similar issue with a laptop, turned out to be the light tube inside the screen that was dying/dead.

I dunno about desktop monitors but if its not the inverter (which is the power circuit) then its the light tube


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2014)

does turning off the monitor mains and turning it back again work? if it does, probably the monitor is faulty.


----------



## DLGenesis (Feb 23, 2014)

i had monitor that would kind of like turn it self off and on. the monitor was faulty. its not like it just turns itself off, just goes blank


----------



## michael (Feb 23, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> what about resetting your monitor setting first
> and check button light on your monitor, is that normal (like red when on and yellow when standby)


Ohh yes, Right. When this problems occurs, My LEd Monitor does not even show Red or Blue LEd light even after I press ON and Off button.

I wish it is monitor problem.

@dedasdude:- Yes I will follow what you said that will help me know the issue well.

and however as Motherboard LEd keeps showing "AO" during monitor OFF phase so I think no problem with my motherboard.


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Does the computer freeze ie caps lock led not responding, sound stopping, pinging from another pc not responding when the monitor shuts down?Try to unplug the monitor power cable and plug it again after it shutsdown


----------



## michael (Feb 23, 2014)

Ohhhh Yes..

I do Thanks a lot for all for replying...

I am so happy that my Highly configured CPU has nothing to do with this Monitor shutdown as when it happened now I just tried to unplug the main power supply from my UPS and tried to plug it initially I could see no response on Monitor even   Led on it was not blinking so I waited for 5 more minutes and tried again this time my Monitor Blue Led blinked and my Computer windows appeared with same screen which  was there before Monitor shuts Off.

I really Love this techpowerup.com forum all users here are damn helpful and knowledgable   .


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 23, 2014)

try running the monitor on direct power. UPSes dont really give identical power output. so a lot of things can often malfuncion.


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 26, 2014)

but running the system on direct power can be more risky and can cause more trouble even


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2014)

GayleShier said:


> but running the system on direct power can be more risky and can cause more trouble even



I doubt many people can afford to purchase a UPS for everyday use. Ive never used a UPS since I started with computers back in 90s and have never had a problem. I can count the amount of powercuts/outages ive had since then on one hand and its really not much of an issue unless you do a lot of important work on your PC/Laptop or for some reason the electricity in your house is just 'dirty' so you use the UPS to smooth it out.

theres no real need for a UPS for the average user.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 26, 2014)

this ^ a good power supply is better than any ups. my power supply even saved from lightning strike on the house.


----------

